# Ecran blanc au démarrage sur un imac g5



## Lanto (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Sur un iMac g5 20", j'ai un écran blanc au démarrage et les messages suivants:
Welcome to openfirmware. To continue to boot type "mac-boot" et press return. To shut down type "shut-down" et press enter.
Après juste en dessous j'ai le message suivant qui défile et qui s'arrête pas:
external interrupt at a SRR0:00000000.ff 845b3c SRR1:10000000.0200b030.
Connaissez-vous ce problème?
J'ai fait le reste du pram et vram mais ça ne change rien, j'ai aussi enlever la pîle et appuyé sur les deux boutons sur la carte mère (je ne sais as laquelle la bonne) pour un reset de la carte mais tjrs pareil.
Merci.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2007)

commence par virer l'une des ram


----------



## Lanto (7 Avril 2007)

Ce n'est pas la mémoire, j'ai essayé avec une autre mémoire et même resultat.


----------

